# PF Hangs



## phyro (Apr 1, 2011)

Interesting thing, when in rc.conf:


```
#pf_enable="YES"
#pflog_enable="YES"
#pflog_logfile="/var/log/pf.log"
```
pf appears to work as intended without issue (rebooting) lol its disabled.

As soon as I uncomment it to enable it, pf works. But whenever I reboot it hangs at the very last step of rebooting/shutting down. Upon rebooting it complains /var was not unmounted properly.

Any ideas please?

thanks


----------



## mamalos (Apr 4, 2011)

phyro, try to be a bit more specific. *Who* hangs? What *type of hang* do you experience (kernel trap, signal 11, etc)? What do you mean when you say: 


> pf appears to work as intended without issue (rebooting) lol its disabled.


Even if you haven't enabled *pf* it in /etc/rc.conf? Do you mean that once your system boots, and *pf* is enabled in rc.conf, once you disable it in /etc/rc.conf your system shuts down normally? Try to give some more information please, or not many people will try to answer your question because they may not understand what the question is in the first place: what system are you running?(*uname -a*), have you tried running it with a minimum configuration? (say, just a line containing "*pass all*")?

These are a few hints on how to make your question a bit more specific and understandable. Now, good luck with your problem; hope someone will be able to help you.


----------



## phyro (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey mal,

Sorry man, I just don't know what the system does between unmounting file systems and stopping the cpu.

My shutdown looks like this:


```
stopping cron.
stopping sshd.
stopping ntpd.
stopping amd
Waiting for PIDS" 1416 1418 30 second watchdog time out expired. Shutdown terminated.
Wed Apr 6 11:45:34 PDT 2011
Wed Apr 6 11:45:34 hostname sysloged : exiting on signal 15
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Wed Apr 6 11:45:54 init : some processes would not die; ps axl advised
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process 'vnlru' to stop...don
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process 'bufdeamon' to stop...don
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process 'syncer' to stop.
Syncing disks, vnodes remaining...1 1 1 1 1 0 0 0 done
All buffers synces
```

The system hangs and must be reset with the power button. Upon reboot my *dmesg* reports:


```
WARNING: /tmp was not properly dismounted
WARNING: /usr was not properly dismounted
WARNING: /usr was not properly dismounted
```

rc.conf


```
pf_enable="YES"
pflog_enable="YES"
pflog_logfile="/var/log/pflog"
```

pf.conf


```
block in all
pass out all keep state
```

That configuration croaks. As soon as I comment out 
	
	



```
pf_enable="YES"
```
 in rc.conf everything works fine.


----------



## kpa (Apr 8, 2011)

Your rules are blocking everything coming in on any interface, including local loopback. Add this to your rules and you should not see a hang at shutdown:


```
set skip on lo0
```


----------



## phyro (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok, thanks a ton. Heh, silly mistake, but that makes sense.


----------



## nbari (Jan 2, 2013)

*pf hangs shutdown*

Hi, I am getting this same behaviour, currently using FreeBSD 9.1 where pf.conf contains: 


```
pass in from any to any
pass out from any to any
```

when disabling pf server reboots normally but with pf_enable server hangs at shutdown.

any ideas? when trying to shutdown I have to 'ctrl+c' 

Writing entropy file:/etc/rc.shutdown: WARNING: write failed (read-only fs?)
Init: some proccess would not die; ps axl advised

how to log or do the ps axl when shutting down ?


----------

